# Ich oute mich mal als Nixversteher ...



## Hippo (9 Juli 2012)

http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/schatzanweisungen100.html


> Die Anleger zahlen damit dem Bund faktisch eine Prämie dafür, dass sie Deutschland Geld leihen. Denn bei der Rückzahlung des Geldes am Ende der Laufzeit bekommen sie weniger zurück, als sie nun bei der Auktion für die Papiere bezahlt haben.


 
Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe leihe ich dem Staat Geld.
Soweit so gut ...
Aber dafür, daß der Staat jetzt ein halbes Jahr auf meine Kröten aufpaßt gibt er mir danach diese Nullkommawasweißich-Prozente weniger zurück.
Wenn ich jetzt das Geld unter der sprichwörtlichen Matratze liegen lassen würde hätte ich doch mehr davon.

Fragen über Fragen ...
Muß man das verstehen?
Oder verstehs nur ich nicht ??????????


----------



## Heiko (9 Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist da unter anderem der schwache Zins und die Inflation. Neulich hat jemand ausgerechnet, dass man im Jahr fast ein Prozent verbrennt, wenn man aktuell auf Bundesanleihen setzt.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juli 2012)

Ja schon, aber ich leih Dir doch auch keine 10 € und krieg nur noch 9 € zurück.
Da kann ich meinen Zehner doch besser im Geldbeutel lassen


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2012)

Dazu heute in der Bild: http://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/finanzen/es-geht-um-ihr-geld-25078676.bild.html der Finanzminister machts vor:


			
				bild.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen Kredit aufnimmt, muss seiner Bank dafür normalerweise Zinsen bezahlen. Nicht so der Finanzminister. Gestern lieh er sich über die zuständige Finanzagentur des Bundes 3,29 Milliarden Euro bei privaten Investoren – und verdient sogar noch daran.
> Die Geldgeber verzichteten auf einen Zins, nehmen stattdessen Einbußen von 0,03 Prozent in Kauf. Heißt: Am Ende der Laufzeit zahlt Schäuble den Investoren weniger Geld zurück, als er sich geliehen hat.
> Grund ist die Euro-Krise. Viele Investoren wissen nicht mehr, wo sie ihr Geld sicher anlegen sollen. Aus Angst vor großen Verlusten, leihen sie es dem (als sicher geltenden) deutschen Staat und nehmen dafür ein Mini-Minus in Kauf.


Wer z. B. heute eine überteuerte Immobilie mit Krediten und zu wenig Eigenkapital kauft, hat zwar niedrige Zinsen, legt aber bei der zu erwartenden Stabilisierung des Marktes bares drauf - der Wertverlust der Immobilie ist womöglich um ein vielfaches höher als der vermutete Gewinn über die geringen Zinsen.


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2012)

Wo es geklaut werden kann. Finde erst mal jemand vertrauenswürdigen, der auf Deine 100.000.000,- aufpasst für lächerliche 35.000,-


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wo es geklaut werden kann. Finde erst mal jemand vertrauenswürdigen, der auf Deine 100.000.000,- aufpasst für lächerliche 35.000,-


Von der Seite hab ichs noch garnicht gesehen...


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2012)

Na ja, das Geld wird ja vorher auch nicht im Küchenbüffet gelegen haben.


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2012)

Sondern in offenen Immofonds geparkt? Oder Lehmannzertifikaten? griechischen Staatsanleihen?Auf nem Sparkonto mit 20.000 Einlagensicherung?


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2012)

hm ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2012)

Wie sagte Georg Schramm? "Politiker sind gar nicht dumm. Die wissen schon, was sie tun. Das, was die entscheiden, nützt schon immer irgendwem was - nur sind wir nie bei denen dabei"


----------

